# Bestest Boyfriend Ever



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ever ever ever ever ever ever!!!!! its our 2 years and seven month anniversary on the 5th...sooo he is buying me 3 robos that are up for adoption at [email protected] YAYYYY 

*new thread*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ever ever ever ever ever ever!!!!! its our 2 years and seven month anniversary on the 5th...sooo he is buying me 3 robos that are up for adoption at [email protected] YAYYYY
> 
> *new thread*


hope you pay him back:biggrin:  :001_wub:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

yayayayayayaya!! woop woop woop woop!!! I have 3 robo's too!!  xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How many animals you have now? I don't think I could deal with robos... too quick for me although they do seem very energetic.

Gotta have piccys when you get them!!

Char
xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww thats good of him  I'm hopefully getting Robos next. Need to tame Doughnut first though!


----------



## **Miss_P** (May 3, 2009)

Sorry i am new here but what are Robo's?...sound exciting..


----------



## foxy roxy (Apr 12, 2009)

i dont know what they are either


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

the smallest type of hamster, robos is short for roborovski hamster  sorry, i got caught up in the excitement of telling everyone, i didnt know what it meant for ages either  search for tic and tac on youtube hamster videos


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yayayaya hamsters are exciting and I hope you'll have fun with them , but after you get them... Put some pics on , ok?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

YAYYYYY  

Gooo yoouu


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Aww that's great ,robos are the best ever


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

thats great , do you have any pics.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

How exciting!!! 
Hehe can't wait to see piccys etc.. xxx


----------

